# Trying to narrow down my search for a new ATV



## Teh Wicked (May 1, 2010)

Alright guys, im torn on my new ATV purchase.

Last year I purchased a 2009 Grizzly 700 with EPS, didnt get to ride it much before I got a new assignment to South Korea. So upon leaving I left the quad at my mothers house in NC. My uncle expressed alot of interest in buying it off me. Well finally he talked me into it and I sold it to him for what I paid for it.

So im in the market yet again for a quad. Im just torn on what i want to get. I dont want to get into a large debt again since im finally free of it all. Im looking to trade my 63 truck for me a nice 4x4 quad. What I want out of the ATV is at least 550cc engine, selectable $WD preferrably with diff lock. Im a dirt child for life so the quad must be able to hold its own in the dirt. Im not much for sinking them per say, but they diffinately must be able to handle the mud, dirt trails, and still take me hunting and drag out the game.

I have a 06 Yamaha Raptor 700 as well, but the girlfriend seems to have taken possession of it to cure her need for speed. Its fun for riding wheelies and out running traffic on the interstate. But its not practical for getting me into the forest after mr Whitetail and black bear. and then getting them back out...So I got to get another 4x4 when I get back home later this year.

Here are some pictures of the truck I have up for trade.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I would like to say first welcome to MUD IN MY BLOOD, and want to wish you luck, I see nopromblem in getting what you want with that good looking truck!


----------



## Teh Wicked (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, I posted in the newbie section already...But this is my first thread. I joined wanting a wider view of my possibilities. Seem to be ALOT of Kawi Brute fans on this site.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

why don't you get another grizzly? Guys i ride with have them and like them, they may not be the most powerful atv but IMO there the best all round atv for the money.


----------



## Teh Wicked (May 1, 2010)

Im looking into getting another, they seem to have a nice platform for an all around type quad. I just didnt get to ride mine enough to really be sure I want to buy another. Hence my reasoning for joining this site, just wanting to widen my view and see what everyone is having problems with and what seems to be a acceptable quad.

Modifications for the quad would not go farther than a set of 27" tires, maybe a set of wheels if I find a deal on some. then about the only mod would MAYBE be a snorkle kit and exhaust/intake programmer. If I feel the need to go that far... My quad will need to be a work horse along with taking me hunting and still having enough manners for the little lady to ride.

www.buscobeach.com will be my primary joy riding area, with alot of backwood exploring in the swamps of NC and the mountain sides of WV.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome, from what your saying I'd recommend looking at a polaris and a arctic cat. Both of them offer a 550 and both are deff. a hoss. With a 550 polaris you really don't have to snorkle anything since they're snorkled to the pod in stock form. Plus they have a big nice comfy seat.


----------

